# 'Helping' me study



## Lou (Apr 11, 2014)

Charlie decided that he was going to 'help' me with my study!


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2014)

Oops, I posted in the wrong place (on my phone) can someone please tell me how to move this to the right place??


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I remember when I did homework, my birds would always 'help' me too.

By the way, I moved your thread to the right place


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

So cute!! Love that innocent look on his face


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Cute! Sunny has also "helped" me with numerous tasks. Here is a list of the most "memorable" ones:

baking muffins (helped eat up the spilled batter)
making name cards for my wedding reception (helped put in "decorative" corners on each card)
making Christmas cards (again, helped put in "decorative" corners)
working at the computer (helped type certain texts that I didn't want or need)
sweeping the floor (by walking on the dirt...don't know exactly how that helped make the job easier)


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*helping study*

That is so cute! It seems they don' like anything to take our attention from the 
VERY most important thing - paying attention to THEM!  Bennie and my other 'tiels have always liked to help. Sometimes they like to add a little "something"  to whatever it is I am reading or doing!


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Francis 'helps' me at my home office, only he chews my papers and leave his own kind of 'smiley' face behind. ha! Funny.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Ohhhh what a helper indeed!!! I love his face!


----------



## Lou (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks for the replies (and for moving the post CaliTeals)!

Yep, they are certainly very good 'helpers' it's a good thing that I didn't want to return any of my uni text books...Charlie has made sure that many of the pages have decorative borders like your cards Annie!
And he leaves me so many little presents everywhere Francesca! 

And Janaleee, I am with you 100% he just loves being with me wherever I am and whatever I'm doing. 

I just love him, he's the perfect little friend!


----------

